# Fat loss and Triiodothyronine (T3)



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2013)

by Mike Arnold Triiodothyronine, also known as T3, is most frequently used in the BB?ing community as a fat loss agent; a job it accomplishes quite effectively. In fact, no other compound used today, aside from perhaps DNP, has the potential to burn body fat more quickly. However, T3 is non-discriminatory when it comes to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

